# So cute! Pile of babies



## thecitychicken (May 27, 2007)




----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*For a minute there I could have sworn that you had stolen my boys lol!!*


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

SO cute! are they all little Berk's?


----------



## christina (Jun 13, 2007)

oh my gosh!!!!! They are so cute!!! and all of them are black! wow


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

How do you tell the difference?!!?!?

Adorable!! xD


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

So cute


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

That's what they look like when they are three weeks O_O They look so much older lol. They are adorable though. I love their shiny fur.


----------



## gems2022 (Apr 13, 2007)

I'll take a dozen please!!! They are soooo cute!


----------



## hilli (Jun 6, 2007)

i wouldn't mind take 3 of them home with me


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

I just love baby pics! I want one...or two...or all of them.


----------



## mnic001 (May 9, 2007)

Awwwww, look at that _pile_.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

not even kidding, where are you? i want a black rat so badly, for whatever odd reason. they're so shiny and sleek. <333 and baby pics don't help GGMR...


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

Are they all yours for keeps? thats so many. i'd love it.


----------

